
Sketch in 3D With Animating Lines on HTML5 canvas - janektm
http://hakim.se/experiments/html5/sketch/
======
danielfernandez
Nice work! I was thinking on implementing some cool features on a drawing site
I created. I tried to avoid HTML5 canvas to keep compatibility with older
browsers (solved with some javascript + image creation workaround). But when I
see this kind of apps like yours, makes me wonder if I should forget about
compatibility and provide users with better features.

------
pforpal
Is there a way to express the depth of the cursor in the drawing? If I draw a
circle on the left side of the canvas, I cant figure out how to draw a line
through its center.

------
haldean
Cool app, but how exactly is it 3D?

~~~
janektm
Actually I can't figure that out either, but my PC seems to be too slow to use
this app in a normal way. Gonna try tomorrow at work...

~~~
eperfa
"To rotate the canvas in 3D, you need to hold down SPACE and then DRAG
horizontally with your cursor."

Move your cursor over the heading so you get a little help (not really
intuitive, but I liked it once I found it)

~~~
haldean
Oh, very cool. This just got a bunch more fun.

